# Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8....



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

I was at VW training this week, and we got to drive the 2008 V8 and V6 Touaregs. These are pics are of an Alaska Gray V8.
V8's get the brushed grille shield with the chrome ring around the lower grille opening like the past ones have had, and the new park assist sensors are painted to match.
























New smoked tails
















New standard rear spoiler








New standard 19" wheels and all-season tires
















New front corner light next to headlight has 'Touareg' lettering on it








Hitch and wire connector








New seats, definitely more comfortable








New keyless start button








The new side mirrors are larger, and fold up Lambo style so that they are closer in when folded
















And a few shots of the dash and the new and greatly improved MFI screens, big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









































Galapagos V6


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (TURBO PAUL)*

I really like the tails, and the MFI. Thanks for the pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Doesn't look like they changed much at all other than the lights, grill, rails and MFI screen. And they are still putting those horrible 4X4 Contis that wear out in 15K???
I was hoping for more...but I guess change comes slowly with VW.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (TURBO PAUL)*

I like the updated MFI. Is there an updated GPS?


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

That is what I noticed, the overall LACK of change. I thought the rear bumper was supposed to be updated? Looks exactly the same as our 2004 bumper. I can't believe VW has the nerve to call this a T-reg *2*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (chickdr)*

The less change the better - for 2004-2007 owners. 
And Touareg 2 was only something concocted for the auto shows. There is no 2 after Touareg on the car itself.


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

Great pics - thanks Paul. I really prefer the 04 - 07 Touareg front - classic. I love the smoked tails and the MFI on the 08 - nice.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (CA Touareg)*

Yes, Thanks Indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I noticed there were still no headlamp washers just like on our 2007


----------



## joereg (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... ([email protected])*

Great Photos! I think VW did a great job on these upgrades. Sexy enough to bring in new VW buyers and entice some current treg owners to upgrade, yet simple enough to hold the values on the 2004-2007's. Awsome front seatdesign with the new side bolsters and stationary head rest. I like it all!!


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (TURBO PAUL)*

Great pics, the new colors look nice. The front end is not good at all, it looks like a design that's been forced to fit. The MFI is awesome..the tails I can do without, I really don't like the tinted look. 
Good update, but too bad about forcing the corporate front end on the good lookin' kid in the family.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_That is what I noticed, the overall LACK of change. I thought the rear bumper was supposed to be updated? Looks exactly the same as our 2004 bumper. I can't believe VW has the nerve to call this a T-reg *2*

Easy there fury...... Lack of change? Although suttle to some, there are many things that have changed to somebody with a keen eye for cars such as myself.








Never at any point did anyone say the new Eggs were a complete design change, making it a totaly different truck. Just little things that make a difference. 
But I will agree that it is not enough to make me camp out in front of the dealership, as if I were waiting for Van Halen Lee Roth reunion tickets, in order to get my hands on one.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (miraclewhips)*

I also noticed a small change to the instruments fuel and temp gage. VW seems to have decontented the writing on the gage








Compare the pictures at the beginning of this thread with the 2006 V10 Instrument cluster photo below:


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (V10)*

Great job with the pix and info!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (CA Touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA Touareg* »_Great pics - thanks Paul. I really prefer the 04 - 07 Touareg front - classic. I love the smoked tails and the MFI on the 08 - nice.

My wife and I share this opinion, not big fans of the new front.


----------



## FrankS (Feb 25, 1999)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_I also noticed a small change to the instruments fuel and temp gage. VW seems to have decontented the writing on the gage...

..and the km/h on the speedo are also gone…


----------



## ernie ball (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (joereg)*

Sexy enough to bring in new VW buyers and entice some current treg owners to upgrade, yet simple enough to hold the values on the 2004-2007's
Like that will happen







VW needs to step up the service and customer care before I would consider another VW. Touareg's will never hold their value. I have a one year old Touareg that I would love to get rid of, but only *$26,000* blue book trade in on a $40,000 vehicle and that is if a dealer would take one on trade. I have learned my lesson stay away form VW.


----------



## Bigtop (Jan 8, 2004)

Not an exciting enough upgrade for me. Will get a supercharged Range Rover Sport instead.


----------



## geremy (Sep 17, 2003)

That's fine if you don't mind being blasted by any V8 or V10 Touareg that comes along.
And if you think VW has problems...I wish you luck with LR.


----------



## bayoubengals (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know who on here mentioned that the new roof rails make it look like a station wagon but now that is all I can think of when I see them. Before that post I was firmly in the other camp and was planning on ordering some for my '06. Damn that person.


----------



## bulahee (Jan 20, 2005)

I really like the new 19" standard wheel..... Bet those are expansive though.....


----------



## CA Touareg (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (bayoubengals)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bayoubengals* »_I don't know who on here mentioned that the new roof rails make it look like a station wagon but now that is all I can think of when I see them. Before that post I was firmly in the other camp and was planning on ordering some for my '06. Damn that person.

Mine have the new racks and I don't see them as a wagon look at all. They are not as visible/high profile as in the pics. Just my thought.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

I like the changes as most are subtle except for the front grill, which doesn't bother me at all.
I just wonder if the steering wheel radio buttons will allow for changing preset radio stations. My B6 (non-NAV) radio does this via the steering wheel.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (fincher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fincher* »_
I just wonder if the steering wheel radio buttons will allow for changing preset radio stations. My B6 (non-NAV) radio does this via the steering wheel.

The nav equiped 2004 we had would change station presets with the click wheel on the steering wheel.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
The nav equiped 2004 we had would change station presets with the click wheel on the steering wheel.

Interesting. That's the opposite of what happens with the B6. You cannot change station presets if you have the NAV on a Passat.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_Doesn't look like they changed much at all other than the lights, grill, rails and MFI screen. And they are still putting those horrible 4X4 Contis that wear out in 15K???
I was hoping for more...but I guess change comes slowly with VW.



_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_That is what I noticed, the overall LACK of change. I thought the rear bumper was supposed to be updated? Looks exactly the same as our 2004 bumper. I can't believe VW has the nerve to call this a T-reg *2*

Yes, I thought that the changes were subtle at first, and visually they are, at first. But as you start adding it all up, you start to realise that it is a pretty heavily redesigned vehicle, taken all together, just not a drastic design change. Bumper designs are different, but subtle. We had a 2006 V10 there to drive also, and to let us see the changes side-by-side. They tell us (please don't ask for a list!) that there are more than 2,300 changes for 2008.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Did either come with TPMS?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Yes, Thanks Indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I noticed there were still no headlamp washers just like on our 2007









They're doing away with H/L washers on all VW's for 2008.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_I like the updated MFI. Is there an updated GPS?

No.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_I also noticed a small change to the instruments fuel and temp gage. VW seems to have decontented the writing on the gage









The changes are for improved gauge readablity, the easier to read, the more time you are watching the road.....


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_Did either come with TPMS?

TPMS is federally required on all 2008 light vehicles sold in the US. So the answer is yes.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_...And they are still putting those horrible 4X4 Contis that wear out in 15K??

Its funny that my wife's Q7 has the same 19" 4X4 Contis, but our 06 & 07 TReg's have Goodyear's.


_Modified by ehd at 8:35 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (bayoubengals)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bayoubengals* »_I don't know who on here mentioned that the new roof rails make it look like a station wagon but now that is all I can think of when I see them. Before that post I was firmly in the other camp and was planning on ordering some for my '06. Damn that person.

I didn't like the new rails until I saw them in person; preferred the old-style "silver rack" that I added to my son's 06 v8 -- but once I got my 07 FSI v8, I love the new rails (...and I didn't pay $700 extra)










_Modified by ehd at 8:35 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (ernie ball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ernie ball* »_...but only *$26,000* blue book trade in on a $40,000 vehicle and that is if a dealer would take one on trade. I have learned my lesson stay away form VW.

LOL,







I'm not sure what many who cry about TReg trade-in values expect; a 65% "dealer trade-in" on a 04 suv (cited above) is better than you'll get today on most any make 04 suv


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: (ehd)*

1. Don't like the new VW "corporate" grille. Can't imagine it standing up to runs up to the mountain in the winter when there’s gravel all over the roads.
2.New headlights are a nice touch, but very “me too” in the industry these days. When driving around, count how many cars are now doing that same “dip design”, you’ll run out of fingers very fast. The AFS xenons on my 07 are exactly the same, just without the dip (or the Touareg badge).
3. I really like the new color MFI. That was probably the only thing I wanted on my 07 V6 PKG1 with xenons. I don’t like the fact that VW removed the chrome rings around the turn signals.
4. The new wheels are nice, but look like a serious pain to keep clean. The pre-08 stock 17s are probably the easiest wheel to keep clean that I have owned.
5. Not too big on the rear taillights, too “fast and furious”.
6. No more offroad gray, which is my favorite color by far. Glad I didn’t wait.
7. The rear spoiler is nice as all the other SUVs out there now are doing the same. I guess that’s an add on option for pre-08s as well.
8. I like the more modern antenna as well.
9. I would have purchased a V6 and the chrome front looks really bad on that one. I think the brushed makes more sense for a vehicle of this type.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
The changes are for improved gauge readablity, the easier to read, the more time you are watching the road.....









Now how is less demarkation on the gauge going to help read it faster.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_
Now how is less demarkation on the gauge going to help read it faster.









They look much easier to me. The fonts seem one size larger on the tach and speedo, and they went from the speedo having only 20 mph increments to now having 10 mph increments, and better marking lines that differentiate the increments better. Seems easier to me. Having km/h just adds more numbers to sort though when you glance quickly, or so it would seem to me..... 
Old:








New:


----------



## Shabbis (Jul 13, 1999)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

Gauge changes or not, that amazing new MFI will be distracting enough to incite plenty of accident-prone driving.
Plus, I don't remember having any issues reading gauges in any car I've ever owned, even my old '68 2002 where the gauge lighting barely worked.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
They look much easier to me. The fonts seem one size larger on the tach and speedo, and they went from the speedo having only 20 mph increments to now having 10 mph increments, and better marking lines that differentiate the increments better. Seems easier to me. Having km/h just adds more numbers to sort though when you glance quickly, or so it would seem to me..... 

My comments regarding more is better is agreeing with what you are saying regarding the Tach and Speedo which I really didn't comment on. I was speaking of the Temp and Fuel gauge which have lost quite a bit of nomenclature. I think the old Temp and Fuel gauge is easier to read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Old:








New:


----------



## driver2king (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... ([email protected])*

Nice, do the window tints come standard?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (driver2king)*

VWoA can't legally offer front window tint because such tint is illegal in some states. The rear windows have always come tinted in the US market.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (FrankS)*

I think that you can set metric in the MFI and it will change the scale of the speedo to KPH.


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tahoe12* »_ And they are still putting those horrible 4X4 Contis that wear out in 15K???


Hmm....I have those "horrible" tires on my 05 V8, with nearly 15000 miles, they still have over 50% tread left, and have only rotated them once. I find them to be doing quite well!


----------



## xtant666 (Apr 1, 2006)

hate the front end
hate the roof rails
love the mfi
like the lights


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtant666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtant666* »_hate the front end
hate the roof rails
love the mfi
like the lights

- Ditto on the front end; IMO will get old quickly (too common, etc.).
- Love the roof rails.
- Unsure about the MFI design; lots of plastic.
- Lights; ...um, OK (nbd).
...But, all that really counts IMO is that the changes are subtle to a fine design and the real upsides are the FSI v8 and v6 motors with major hp boost, keyless, auto open/close trunk, adaptive Xeons -- all avail on the 07's.

















_Modified by ehd at 5:45 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## ernie ball (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (ehd)*

It was my error I for got to mention this is for a 2006 not an 2004. Anyway you look at it it stinks.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
TPMS is federally required on all 2008 light vehicles sold in the US. So the answer is yes. 

Do you know this first hand? Because the 07's did not have it.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (ernie ball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ernie ball* »_It was my error I for got to mention this is for a 2006 not an 2004. Anyway you look at it it stinks.

I disagree; according to kbb.com, our 06 v8's "dealer trade-in" (the worst number), is @ 75% of its MSRP and 82% of what I paid; that is as good as it gets for any suv given a similar scenario.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_
Do you know this first hand? Because the 07's did not have it.

Yes, all cars and light trucks will have TPMS standard per federal regs. The Touareg is using a different system for 2008 that is less sensitve, and does not require resetting on the customers part, so should give way less unnessarary warnings.


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

I like the pics. My dealer (Autobarn of Mt. Prospect) has three V6 Tregs that came in yesterday and I'm going to take a look today or tomorrow.


----------



## Cave Creek Alt Fueler (Feb 20, 2007)

2008's? Are you sure?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Cave Creek Alt Fueler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cave Creek Alt Fueler* »_2008's? Are you sure?

If you mean 2008's in stock, he's right. There are a handful in dealers thoughout the Central and Western Regions, none in the East.....


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (TURBO PAUL)*

It would sound right... sales of the facelift are allowed starting next month.


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The less change the better - for 2004-2007 owners. 
And Touareg 2 was only something concocted for the auto shows. There is no 2 after Touareg on the car itself. 

No it is actually called the Touareg 2. We received our first ones and put one in the showroom. The sticker says Touareg 2


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Garone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Garone* »_
No it is actually called the Touareg 2. We received our first ones and put one in the showroom. The sticker says Touareg 2









This is where it counts, isn't it?


----------



## fincher (Jan 5, 2004)

Saw the Galapagos in person tonight. Nice color! Again, having seen the changes on a V6, I like 'em. My interest, however, is in a V8.


----------



## STL-TREG (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (TURBO PAUL)*

I like all the improvements except for the big chrome grill. The rest of the changes are nice. Looks like the seats, even though they are Cricket Leather, would hold the driver in place better than the old ones.


----------



## Touareg Tex (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (CA Touareg)*

What I like about my 04 is the clean aerodymanics without racks. Why have them if you're not using them?


_Modified by Touareg Tex at 7:52 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Touareg Tex)*

We need some pics of the NAV unit.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (abn505)*

I went all the way back home in SA to buy the " face-lift".
2300 changes ! What a laugh. I had an old post in which I requested any news of these 2300 new or changed articles.
Unless the counted every single new " lamp" in the cluster how the devil do they get to 2300 changes ?
I must admit I was damn furious to say the least and saw the minimal changes.
The font grille area is pathetic.
The plastic in the grill (the cross pattern) is even softer than before.
Guys that hated me before - sorry but I killed another few hundred birds and yes again - 5 pieces of the grille had to change.
Inside the seats and MFi is the only worthwhile changes that can be mentioned and outside I like the smoked rear lenses.
Sorry - a real let-down.


_Modified by Gunship at 7:25 PM 5-20-2007_


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (abn505)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abn505* »_We need some pics of the NAV unit.

I didn't bother, since there are no changes.


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_I was at VW training this week, and we got to drive the 2008 V8 and V6 Touaregs.

While you were at training, did they memtion anything about the V6 tdi Tourareg like pricing or an update on U.S. availability?


----------



## bw_01jetta (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (audivwguy)*

I second the request for the V6 TDI info!








I'm hoping they arrive by the end of the year (or early next). The lease on our "gas-humping" Tahoe is up in December and we're ready to buy (hint! hint! VWoA we're ready to buy now if you make it available...). My wife said if they make us wait too long she wants to go look at the redesigned 2008 Highlander Hybrid...please don't blow this VWoA...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (bw_01jetta)*

V6TDI prices have not been determined or set for the U.S. yet.
It will be here in the U.S. in early 2009.
I wish it were coming sooner... but so far, not yet.


----------



## bw_01jetta (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (TREGinginCO)*

Does anyone here know of a contact that I can send a letter of interest for the Touareg V6 TDI? (I looked in the VW FAQ and didn't see anything.) 
Would this address be the best place to contact about voicing my interest in wanting to purchase this particular model:
Volkswagen Of America, Inc.
3800 Hamlin Road
Auburn Hills, MI 48326-2856
I've found a directory of people, but would like to send it to the correct person. I'm a serious buyer and tired of wishing...I want to have my voice heard


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (bw_01jetta)*

That and $50,000 in 2009 will get you a V6 tdi.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (bw_01jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwguy* »_While you were at training, did they memtion anything about the V6 tdi Tourareg like pricing or an update on U.S. availability?


_Quote, originally posted by *bw_01jetta* »_I second the request for the V6 TDI info!








I'm hoping they arrive by the end of the year (or early next). The lease on our "gas-humping" Tahoe is up in December and we're ready to buy (hint! hint! VWoA we're ready to buy now if you make it available...). My wife said if they make us wait too long she wants to go look at the redesigned 2008 Highlander Hybrid...please don't blow this VWoA...

Well, no, they didn't mention it. But I did! At the end I talked with one of the guys I know, and he said that not only should we expect to see it (though not when we should expect it), but that he was asked to drive a Touareg recently at Auburn Hills, it had no markings on it, and he figured it was a V8 by the way it drove. He was then informed that it was a V6TDI. He was very impressed by it, he really didn't know what was under the hood when he was driving it, not until they opened the hood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (TURBO PAUL)*

I have talked with VWoA quite a bit over the last two years about the V6TDI and they are very aware of a significant interest in the vehicle from current TOUAREG owners.
There are discussions happening about the launch of the V6TDI and an "enthusiast" opportunity... but they are very preliminary and nothing that will be talked about publicly right now. Patience!!!










_Modified by TREGinginCO at 6:58 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## bw_01jetta (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (TREGinginCO)*

Is 2007 the first year for the V6 TDI Touareg in Europe? I do have to admit I like the fact that most of the bugs are worked out before vehicles arrives in the US (since most models are 2-3 years old when they arrive here). 
I recently read that VW will be moving to a common chassis platform model to gain economies of scale for global production (though each market will have different trim/facia cosmetic features). Has there been discussion of this at VW corporate training events? Is there talk of which model year this will start rolling in? 
Lastly, my coworker wants me to ask if any of the VW employees here know any information about the arrival of the Polo TDI in the US?
Thanks


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (bw_01jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bw_01jetta* »_Is 2007 the first year for the V6 TDI Touareg in Europe? I do have to admit I like the fact that most of the bugs are worked out before vehicles arrives in the US (since most models are 2-3 years old when they arrive here). 
Thanks 

I drove one in Europe in 2005, so no, 2007 wasn't the first year.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (bw_01jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bw_01jetta* »_Is 2007 the first year for the V6 TDI Touareg in Europe? I do have to admit I like the fact that most of the bugs are worked out before vehicles arrives in the US (since most models are 2-3 years old when they arrive here). 
I recently read that VW will be moving to a common chassis platform model to gain economies of scale for global production (though each market will have different trim/facia cosmetic features). Has there been discussion of this at VW corporate training events? Is there talk of which model year this will start rolling in? 
Lastly, my coworker wants me to ask if any of the VW employees here know any information about the arrival of the Polo TDI in the US?
Thanks 

At training, they don't really talk about the future, they are there to teach us the present, you know? The feeling at most car manufacturers is the more we salespeople know about the future, the more we blab, and the less cars are sold, as people will wait for the cool new stuff. That's the theory, at least.








I must admit I don't know what they mean by 'common chassis platform', as here in the US we get the Jetta/Rabbit/GTI all on one platform, and the same platform widened and lengthened is the basis for the Passat and the Eos, and will also be the basis of the Tiguan. Here in the US, only the Touareg uses a completely different chassis. 
As for the Polo, the rumors I hear are that we are getting a version of it, but likely in 2009 as a 2010 model, as I think we have to wait for the next gen Polo to be released. But they did show the BlueMotion Polo at the NY Auto Show this year, so that is a good sign. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (TURBO PAUL)*

The V6Tdi was in SA in July - Aug 2006.
I have only driven a 2,5 Tdi and the V6Tdi.
I went on the VW Off-road Course and I was given a V8.
What an absolute disappointment !!!
The only and I mean only thing that was impressive - was the noise / grunt.
believe it or not but I am 99% sure my Tdi is less noisy inside.
A complete disappointment after my V6Tdi.
Sad - you guys are missing out big time.


----------



## audivwguy (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Some pics of 2008 Touareg V8.... (Gunship)*

We sure are missing out without the V6 Touareg TDI here in the U.S.
In anticipation of its arrival here within the next year or two, I am curious about the mileage you are getting and if you are using Ultra Low Sulfur diesel (<5 ppm)? Also, is yours equipped with a particulate filiter and do you get a slight diesel "rattle" for a while after start up?
On a somewhat related topic, I understand that South Africa has signed a contract with a U.S. firm to produce bio-diesel there using algae to help meet some type of energy goal. Heard anything about this?


----------

